# check my baby



## Rastagal (Nov 29, 2005)

this is my baby from Dublin,4 weeks old.


----------



## 420smoker (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## splitopenandmelt (Jan 30, 2006)

haha you have like little marley men praying to the plant it looks like...god i cant wait to start growing. looks good bro


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice plant


----------



## skunk (Jan 31, 2006)

whats the lil black men for .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2006)

Rastagal said:
			
		

> this is my baby from Dublin,4 weeks old.


Hey Rastagal, that's a fine lookin baby! Get that flo down to 4 inches above the plant. It'll love you for it.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice Plant Rasta Hey i know Where u Bot Thos Toys From lol


----------

